# what broadheads on the market are considered barbed???



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

new your state law says...Barbed broadheads are illegal for hunting big game. A barbed broadhead is one in which the angle formed between the trailing or rear edge of any blade and the shaft is less than 90 degrees. Broadheads with retractable blades are legal. Broadheads with mechanical blades are legal if the blades DO NOT form a barb or hook when the arrow is pulled from the flesh of a deer or bear.

i just learned that the new teken II from g5 i bought is considered a barbed broadhead and i cant hunt with them so befor i spend more money and make that mistake again please help me out.. your input is important thank you!

Mark v.


----------

